# haag certified?



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

anyone find benefits from being haag certified? they also require you to renew your certification once a year.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

A GC friend of mine signed up for the class which is either end of this month or next month. $900 3 days 4 hours on asphalt shingles.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

my wife must be:sad:


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> my wife must be:sad:


Yeah I was trying to come up with one too Tom. I'll just let yours be it. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think mines a founding member:clap::help:


----------



## larryb (May 23, 2008)

contractorjay said:


> anyone find benefits from being haag certified? they also require you to renew your certification once a year.


Nope!


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

larryb said:


> Nope!


Can you elaborate, or does that cost money?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

I just got certified (residential), along witdh 5 other guys at my company. One guy stayed for commercial. The guys over at RoofingTalk.com laugh about it.

I think a renewal fee is a money grab personally, but it's relatively cheap.

I don't know a ton about roofing, and have only dealt with shingles, a couple of tile roofs, and a cedar shake roof.

So for me it was helpful in a couple of ways, since it went into all kinds of different roof systems that I haven't seen, and helped me with understanding damage patterns - and it goes into repair methods for each type.

Mostly the focus is on hail damage. They seemed of the opinion that if it isn't clearly hail damage, then it's not - which isn't necessarily true, but I think it's geared toward adjusters.

I had previously heard that a good adjuster can tell the difference between real hail, and quarter scrapes and hammer marks and wondered - 1. how some guy with a pocket full of change and a ball pein hammer could possibly make something resembling hail and 2. how to tell the difference. Now I know!

edit: We don't see tons of hail around here - mostly we have wind damage claims.


----------



## larryb (May 23, 2008)

jmiller said:


> Can you elaborate, or does that cost money?


CAT adjuster "Bob" - "It has been my experience that carriers work using the theory of large numbers. They will continue to settle claims “slightly” unfairly as long as they have some engineering company that advances a bogus theory as to why the damage is from another source. This eliminates most of the chance they might be sued for bad faith since they are relying on an ‘expert’.

I recently acted in a consultant capacity on a commercial loss where destructive testing was skipped by (engineering company) and a ‘Fluff’ report claimed no damage. Destructive testing later proved that the damage was real, widespread, and caused by hail. Once the insurance company saw that more in depth report, they paid the claim without so much as demanding an appraisal, arbitration or mediation." 

In my opinion, (engineering company) very provable (by court records) biased ‘outcome-based engineering’ that sometimes reaches a figure of as much as a 94% record of finding no covered peril damage, will soon get them in some real hot water. Then the carriers who use them should follow because of their complicity in the ‘tag team’ match.”

CAT adjuster "LS" - "My reason for stating that is the unwillingness of most carriers to question (engineering company) theories. In my opinion, the effort to please insurers and to create a demand for their C. E. materials taints (engineering company) necessity to be perceived as impartial.” 

CAT adjuster "Jay" - "I don’t have much faith in what (engineering company) has to say anymore, I was present when they performed one of their infamous inspections for hail damage and all they could come up with was, manufacture defects, improper installation and poor maintenance. Yet they didn’t discount that the vents were damaged. Three other firms performed the same inspection in the same areas and they found damage. Three out of four that is and the carrier ignored the other findings. Astounding!” 

Insurance Journal - 09/2006

"State Farm has ordered an independent investigation into one of its vendors and suspended work with Haag Engineering Co. based on an Oklahoma jury’s finding that the insurance company used Haag reports to maliciously deny policyholder claims, a newspaper reports."

just a small sampling...no charge!


----------

